# the world trade center complex in 3d



## wtcrebuild (Mar 31, 2010)

the origenal world trade center complex in 3d the way it was before terrorism nocked them down the intire complex is being build using google sketchup using drawing and lots of photos to make the textures it wil not be n simple box shape model with some textures it wil look almost like the real thing iwil try to do as many intirior ass possible du to the lack of drawings of the lower buildings i even put up a replica of the koenig sphere on the plaza so BEWARE GRAPHIGS ARE INTENSIVE :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## wtcrebuild (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## wtcrebuild (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## wtcrebuild (Mar 31, 2010)

for those who have pictures of liberty street pre 9/11 please put them here also other images that maibe be handy for the model i wil be greatfull i can use them for making textures especialy pics from the mall under the wtc are important to make the stores in it


----------



## wtcrebuild (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## wtcrebuild (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## ILoveNYC (Jul 15, 2010)

Your 3D models are getting awesome, dude! But, I think you should look for another 3D software... What about 3D MAX? You should look at the models of STR on One World Trade Center's thread


----------



## wtcrebuild (Mar 31, 2010)

ILoveNYC said:


> Your 3D models are getting awesome, dude! But, I think you should look for another 3D software... What about 3D MAX? You should look at the models of STR on One World Trade Center's thread


i e been looking at str models for a while they are looking very good at the moment i caint use other software because my proccesor caint handle it wen i have a new computer i can do more and i use sketchup because most people are i dont want to sell the model wen its done i dont like that this is my hobby and wen its done il it up for free so everyone can take a look insite and pay tribute i wil try to make it look as real ass possible i have lots of info all of th drawing from the wtc that are on the net its sad that they dont have more of that it would be easyer to build 7 wtc and the north bridge connection to wtc 6 but i wil handle it luckely we have lots of wtc videos on you tube


----------



## wtcrebuild (Mar 31, 2010)

*new progres on model*


----------



## wtcrebuild (Mar 31, 2010)

the model is build in several parts once finiched it wil be broucht togheter


----------



## wtcrebuild (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## wtcrebuild (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## wtcrebuild (Mar 31, 2010)

the north bridge is beginning to look good


----------



## wtcrebuild (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## wtcrebuild (Mar 31, 2010)

making textures is hearth but it payes off at the end here we see the north tower stil some detailes are missing but under construction more follows tommorow


----------



## wtcrebuild (Mar 31, 2010)

update on model


----------



## wtcrebuild (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## the zohan (Jul 5, 2010)

Very interesting to see what it used to look like, the attention to detail in those models is very impressive.


----------



## ILoveNYC (Jul 15, 2010)

It would be amazing if you could also do the Mall At the World Trade Center :cheers:


----------



## wtcrebuild (Mar 31, 2010)

i was planing that but google fked up the terrain but im fixing that it wil take a wile for me to update with new pics but im working hard


----------



## wtcrebuild (Mar 31, 2010)

after lots of bugs in my computer and f++ket up terains i started again heres the facade im using to make twin towers i made full 3d facade and textured it because my computer caint handle a render engine









By wtcrebuild at 2011-03-13


----------



## wtcrebuild (Mar 31, 2010)

and a cloce up of the facade









By wtcrebuild at 2011-03-13


----------



## wtcrebuild (Mar 31, 2010)

hereby il close this treat from being updated i have a new treat with new updates hhttp://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?p=5199210#post5199210ere


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Very nice work!


----------

